# Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?



## Mink (16. Jan. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teich :crazy 

Ich habe fürs Frühjahr ein kleines Projekt in Angriff genommen.
Und zwar möchte ich mir einen neuen Filter bauen.

Die wilde Konstuktion des letzten Sommers funktioniert zwar gut, ist aber alles andere als ansehnlich.  

Da jedoch die Baumärkte in meiner Umgebung keine vernünftigen Behältnisse bieten und mir die Regentonnenlösung zu gigantisch/Klobisch ist wollte ich mir den "körper" des Filters aus OSB Platten herstellen und dann mit PVC Folie auslegen und verschweißen. 


Hat jemand schonmal etwas derartiges gemacht?

Ist 0,5 mm PVC Folie ausreichend?

oder ist eine Schicht GFK besser geeignet?


Mal zur Planung des Filters:
1. Ein Bogensieb wie es schon so oft hier gebaut wurde oder Vortex mit SiFi
    (bin mit meinem Vortex ohne Sifi eigendlich zufrieden. Was ist denn
     besser?)
2. Mattenfilter PPI30
3. Kammer mit 100l HX17 (eventuell 2 Kammern Bewegt und Ruhend)

Bin froh über jede Anregung, Kritik oder Info

Eine Zeichnung meiner bisherigen überlegung kommt gleich nach.

Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mink (16. Jan. 2008)

So, da mein doofer Scanner nich will muste ich das mal schnell in Paint machen.  

Die Aufteilung ist ähnlich wie bei den teuer zu Kaufenden Filtern.
Zur Erklärung:
Die grünen Punkte sind Zugschieber zum Spülen in 50mm.
Die Verbindung zwischen Bogensieb und Kammerfilter soll 75mm werden.
Rot sind Überläufe in die nächste Kammer, das graue am Kammerboden sind Mediumsträger.
Die blauen Punkte sind Sprudelsteine. Hätte alternativ noch ne kleine Springbrunnenpumpe, soll ja wohl besser sein, auch wenn einige eher aus Sprudelsteine schwören.
Die blauen "Balken" sind die Filtermatten.
Muß das ganze aus Platzgründen als gepumpten Filter bauen.

Und was ist nun wirklich besser? Vortex mit SiFi oder Bogensieb?
Bogensieb hätte den großen Vorteil das der Schmutz nicht mehr im Wasser treibt und zersetzt werden kann...

Sooo, dann postet mal schön was euch einfällt und auffällt.

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hallo
verstehe gar nicht, warum du keine antwort hier bekommst?
also mir gefällt deine anlage sehr gut. 
ich konnte keine mängel erkennen, außer das du dir wahrscheinlich die sprudelsteine sparen kannst. sie werden es bestimmt nicht schaffen dein heli-x zu bewegen. 
aber versuch macht klug.
ich werde bei meiner teicherweiterung die filteranlage im prinzip genau so bauen wie du.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Mink (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Jürgen!
Danke für die Antwort!
Ja, habe mich auch schon nach nem Test in der Regentonne für ne Kleine Spingbrunnenpumpe zum Umwälten der Helix entschieden. läuft ja auch nicht immer.
Mittlerweile sieht der Plan, aufgrund der verfügbaren Plattengrößen, schon genauer aus.
Weiß aber noch immer nicht was ich nehmen soll.
Kunststoff/ PVC Folienschweißen kann ich nun recht gut.
Mache mir nur Gedanken über die Trennwände. Mit GFK wäre sicher einfacher alles dicht zu bekommen. Ob da 2 Lagen reichen würden?

LG Martin


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hallo martin
da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen. 
da kenne ich mich auch nicht besonders gut aus.
gehe mal in die suchfunktion, oder vielleicht meldet sich ja noch
einer hier im forum.
stelle aber mal ein paar bilder rein wenn du loslegst. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,

deinen Ausführungen im 1. Beitrag zufolge baust du eine Pumpversion.

Warum ist dann in der letzten Kammer ein Pumpenschacht/eine Pumpenkammer???

Schließ den Siebfilter ein wenig Tiefer so verringert sich der Höhenunterschied schon mal um einiges und du gewinnst mehr Wasserumwälzung bzw. kannst eine kleinere Pumpe nehmen 

Habe mal dein Bild missbraucht um zu zeigen wie ich es machen würde/ gemacht habe

 

Und mach den Übergang vom SiFi zum Filter in DN 110 dann kann normalerweise nix passieren.

Wenns so zu groß werden sollte, lass einfach die Pumpenkammer weg und mach den Auslauf vom Filter unterhalb der Filternedien auflage, dann bleibt das __ Hel-X auch im Filter


----------



## Mink (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi zusammen!

@Olli_P: Ja es wird eine gepumpte Version. Habe zwar etwas bedenken das die Pumpe den Schmutz für den SIFi zusehr hechselt aber das klappt bei anderen ja auch. Ist übrigens ne Seerose Aquamex UFP5000.

Habe nun meine Skize geändert und mit neuem Treiber auch Scannen können!  
Habe so etwas über 600l Filtervolumen. Sollte also auch erstmal reichen.

Habe nach GFK gesucht und viel gefunden. Demnach reichen 2 mal Laminieren für nen Betonierten Teich, aber für ne "Holzkiste"!?

Werde mal weitersuche.

In Sachen Vorfilter habe ich mich für das Bogensieb/Siebfilter entschieden.
Das hat den einfachen Grund das der Grobschmutz direkt aus dem Wasser ist und sich garnicht erst zersetzen kann.

Aber welcher Winkel des Siebs der perfekte ist steht leider nirgens... müste ich wohl mal aubprobieren... *g* Schmutziges Regenwasser habe ich ja genug.

Aber langsam nimmt alles Formen an!  

Weitere Anregungen und Tips sind immer willkommen! *g*

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Mink (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo ihr Teich:crazy 

Nach einiger Zeit im Web, ein paar sehr informativen PN´s  und unzähligen Hompagebesuchen geht es nun weiter!

Folgende Änderungen haben sich ergeben.

a) OSB quillt wohl, auch bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit, auf. Und da ich nicht in 2 Jahren wieder ran will wird OSB gestrichen.

b) PVC Folie würde sich nur schwer ÜBERALL ( z.B. Überläufe ) dicht verschweißen lassen -> ergo Gestrichen!

Daher wird der Rohling aus Styrodur 20mm, kein Styropor, gefertig und dann laminiert.

Eine GFK Stärke von 2-3 mm sollen laut Herstellerangaben reichen.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Vielleicht kann ja auch jemand mal nachmessen wie die Wandstärke eines gekauften Kammerfilters ist!?!

Da das Styrodur an sich nicht viel Stabilität bietet würde ich von aussen einige Stege anlaminieren. Entweder gekantete T-profile oder Wülste aus GFK.
Vieleicht auch PVC Elektroinstallationrohr!?! Wäre noch das günstigste.

So sollten sich alle Überläufe und auch Schmutzabläufe gut und dicht einlaminieren lassen.
Welche Rohre lassen sich denn generell gut anlaminieren?
Die grauen PP und PE Rohre sind sicher schlecht.
Sollte man lieber PVC-H Rohre "Organisieren"?

So, das war mein geistiger Erguß zu den letzten Tagen Materialsuche und Informationssammlung. *g*

Bin wie immer für jeden Tip und jede weitere Info Dankbar


----------



## toschbaer (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,
mit den Styrodurplatten würde ich keinen Filter bauen, da sie nicht stabil genug sind und Nager daran gehen! 
Es empfiehlt sich eher Ü-tong-platten (Stärke 5 cm) zu verkleben und 4x mit Silolack auszustreichen. 
Drumherum kann man dann mit Natursteinen abmauern. 
Innenleben: man mauert 2-3 Trennwände mit jeweils einem nach unten führenden Rohr (mit Knick). 
In jeder Abtrennung dann über das Rohrende auf dem Boden z.B. eine umgedrehte Kunststoffgemüsekiste (40 x 60 x 15 cm) stülpen und darauf das Filtermaterial. 
Die Filterschaumplatten in die letzte Kammer einlegen. 
 Falls es zu schwer verständlich ist, melde Dich.  

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Martin.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieses Thema hier weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3784

Ich kann leider nichts weiter dazu beitragen.


----------



## hoffisoft (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hei martin

lese dich mal durch
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3073&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

gruß


----------



## Mink (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo zusammen!

@friedhelm: Hast du deinen Filter auch aus Ü-ton Steinen gebaut?
Kenne das nicht als Platten sondern als art Steine, wie sie auch zum ausmauern von Badewannen benutzt werden. Sind das die selben?

Wie sieht es denn mit Frost aus? Einfrieren wird der Filter ja nicht ganz aber Ü-Ton ist ja Porös und saugt Wasser... !?!

Das mit Naturstein verkleiden gefällt mir zumindest schonmal gut...

Und deine Schilderung war für mich auch ausreichend.
Der Überlauf in die nächste Kammer ist dann mittels Tauchrohr.

Bekähme man den gemauerten Filter denn auch mit Dichtschlämme richtig dicht?

Danke für den Link´s, werde sie mir gleich mal zu gemüte führen.  

Einen schönen Sonntag euch allen.

Ich werde nun nochmal Lesen...


----------



## toschbaer (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,
ich habe meinen Filter gemauert! (mit Verbundsteinpflaster)
Ü-tong gibt es als Platten(30 x 50 cm) und diese brauchtest du dann nur zu verkleben. 
Das Einstreichen mit Dichtschlämme innen und außen ist sehr gut.
Innen würde ich alles noch mit Silolack überstreichen! (Nummer sicher gegen Feuchtigkeit)

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## Mink (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe nun mal alles gelesen und muß sagen, das Projekt was hoffisoft verlinkt hat ist im Prinzip genau das was ich machen möchte, mit einer echt schön bebilderten Anleitung.

Nun war ich gestern bei meinem Liebsten Opa  , dem alte Fuchs, und habe mit ihm darüber geredet.

Er als Kunstschlossermeister im Ruhestand hat natürlich Zeit und nachdem ich ihm die verarbeitung von GFK mal erklärt habe meinte er das ist doch wie Pappmaschee ( schreibt man das so? ).

Er hat mal aus 8mm Rundeisen und Karnickeldraht Rohline für Karneavalszüge geschweist und wenn GFK wirklich so stabil ist dann könnte man einen schönen Rohling schweißen, mit Kanickeldraht und mit dem GFK zukleistern.

Könnte das gehen? Dann wäre die Formgebung kein Thema und ich hätte einen wirklich stabile und langlebige Lösung.

Bin für jede anrgung dankbar!


----------



## lambojaeger (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo, ich bin gerade am Bau eines Sechskammerfilters mit Tischlerplatten, innen mit GFK und Gewebe plus zweifacher Anstrich mit PU Beschichtung


----------



## Jürgen E (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Lambojaeger,

was ist, wenn eine Kammer dicht ist? Ich habe keinen Sicherheitsüberlauf in die nächste Kammer entdecken können.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## hergen (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Lambojaeger

ich habe mir auch ein filter aus gfk gebaut natürlich kannst du es mit Hünerdraht verstärken oben an der kannte würde ich ein rohr oder mit rundstahl mit eilamanieren gibt mehr halt kommt ja auch gut druck drauf
mfg helgeFoto


----------



## Olli.P (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Thomas,


das sieht ja schon toll aus 

Allerdings habe ich bedenken, das die Übergänge der Kammern mit den HT-Bögen jemals richtig dicht werden 

Die HT-Rohre/ Bögen lassen sich einfach nicht dicht verkleben 

Mir fehlten beim Teichbau damals auch 20cm PVC Rohr von der PK zum Filter. Da hab ich dann auch einfach 50er HT-Rohr mit Innotec eingeklebt. Das war dann ein paar Tage dicht und dann war's vorbei. Habe mir dann doch geschwind noch ein Stück PVC Rohr besorgt und eingeklebt 

Mach wenigstens die Bögen in den Trennwänden aus PVC :beeten  du ärgerst dich sonst Später schwarz, wenn die Tischlerplatten anfangen zu Quellen und Schimmeln.:__ nase

Ich glaube nicht das das sonst dicht wird.......


----------



## hergen (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

 Hups verdrückt


Wie olli schon gesagt hast sieht doll aus 


was mir nicht so gefählt sei nich böse das ich das sage holz und wasser gehöhren nicht zusammen auch wenn du das holz mit gewebe (gfk) beschichtes ich hätte angst das sich zwischen holz und gfk schwitzwasser entsteht und das holz aufquallt 
und dann währe die schöne arbeit für die katz und das geld weggeschmissen


----------



## Mink (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Sieht ja toll aus!

@ Hergen: Wie stark hast du denn deine Wände gemacht?

Der reine Rohling wird nun defenitiv aus Rundstäben 12 und 8 mm geschweist und dann mit verzinkten Drahtmatten 12x12mm Weite 0,5mm Stark ausgekleidet. Alles Restbestände aus der Schmiede...  

Nun ist einfach die Frage, Wie stark die Wände sein sollten...  

Lieben Gruß
Martin


----------



## hergen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Martin


Ca. 0.5 cm vier mal lamieniert mit drei mal 450g glasfasermatte und ein mal 600g glasfasermatte aber normal müsste drei mal lamienieren mit 450g reichen



mfg helge


----------



## Mink (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo zusammen!

Es gibt eine Neuerung des Finanzministers...

GFK ist zu teuer... :crazy 

Auf der Suche von Alternativen bin ich auf PP Stapelkisten 60x40x32 cm gestoßen.

Die wurden auch schon vorerst genemigt, weil recht günstig und immer wieder zu beschaffen. Da ich auch PP schweißen kann ist auch das Einbinden von Überläufen und Ablässen ohne Muffen oder Durchführungen drinn -> noch was gespart.

Plan sieht nun aus wie folgt...

Es werden wie oben überlegt 3 Kammern gebaut. Jede Kammer besteht aus 2 Kisten, die an der Stapelfalz miteinander verschweist werden. Der Boden der Oberen Kiste wird entfernt und dient als Schweißmaterial, Trennwand oder Verstärkung.
Der Überlauf in die nächste Kammer besteht dann aus einem 90° Bogen und einem 50cm Langen Rohr. DN 75, jeweils links und rechts.

Die Räume Zwischen den Kisten wolte ich einfach mit Styroporplatten füllen, so das die große Wandflächen Stabil sind.

Stelle gleich noch ne Zeichnung rein.

Hat wer noch ideen oder erfahrungen mit solchen sachen, bezüglich ausbäulen der Wände und so?


----------



## Mink (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Überlauf und Einlauf werden so ausgerichtet das man die einzelnen Elemente ineinander schieben kann. Dazwischen kommt immer eine Styroporplatte 30mm.

Der Boden der Oberen Kiste wird zum ausformen der Schwäre zum Schmutzablauf hin umbeformt. Sonst forme ich das halt aus den passenden Deckeln.

Zu und Überlauf sind je 2x 75mm PP HT Rohr.
Der Schmutzablauf ist ein 50mm PP HT Rohr.

Der filter bekommt links und rechts je einmal 50mm Styropor zum isolieren und darum einen Zinkbandgürtel, um das ganze zusammen nochmals zu halten.

Meint ihr das Klappt so?


----------



## hergen (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Martin


Das sieht ganz gut aus . 



Das mit den schweissen geht gut habe ich gute erfahrung mit weil ich ab und zu motrradverkleidungen schweisse das hält bomben fest 



gruss helge


----------



## Mink (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hey!
Ja hält echt gut. Habe eben mal ein HT Rohr zugeschweist.

260°C Platte oben, Platte unten ohne "schweißdraht", und an den Kompressor mim druckminderer unter druck gesetzt. Bei knapp 1,4 Bar ist die Naht gerissen.

Das sind immerhin 14m Wassersäule.   Finde das schon sehr gut.  

Werde morgen mal 2 Kisten holen und die erste Kammer Schweißen. *g*

Werde dann natürlich Bilder reinstellen!

Also auf gehts!!! :smoki


----------



## hergen (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Na da bi ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Mink (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi@all!

Habe gestern angefangen die erste Filterkammer zu schweißen.

Gesammtkosten vom Material 23,60€. Volumen ca. 140l.

Der Schrägboden, der Schmutzablass und die beiden Kisten sind fest *g*

Nun habe ich eine Flache Gitterkiste gesehen... Ist es sinnig die Medienauflage auch einzuschweißen? Würde sich anbieten. ist schon die passende Größe und exakt das selbe Material... *g*

Da gestern das Forum in Wartung war konnte ich keine Bilder Hochladen.
Sieht aber für mein Empfinden sehr gut auf.   

Werde heute Abend, oder wenn ich morgen Vormittag fertig bin mal meine "Bastelanleitung" zum Besten geben.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,


lass das mit Filtermedienauflage anschweißen 

Was ist wenn der Schmutzablass mal zusitzt 

Dann kannste wenigstens die Auflage rausnehmen und von innen da ran......


----------



## Mink (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Da haste allerdings recht...

Habe mir gerade die Gitterkiste geholt. Das ist in meinen Augen SUPA!!!

Besser kann mans auch nicht kaufen. Vorallem passt es genau darein, wo es hin soll. *g*

Bilder folgen...


----------



## Mink (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Zusammen.

Da ich gleich zum KEC fahre wollte ich schonmal die ersten bilder zeigen und eure Meinungen hören. :beeten 

Muß nur noch den Ein und Überlauf bohren und schweißen dann ist die erste Kammer fertig!

Viel spaß und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Mink (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Soo ihr Lieben.

Nun ist er fertig, oder eher geasagt ein Modul ist fertig... *g*

Ich bin eigendlich zufrieden. Werde am Montag mal mal sehen ob er so dicht ist wie er sol, oder ob ich nochmal ein paar stellen nachschweißen muß.

Hir die Bilder des fertigen Moduls...


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,


das sieht ja sehr gut aus 

Ist denn die Maschenweite der Gitterkörbe eng genug für's __ Hel-X


----------



## Mink (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Olaf!

Nein die Maschenweite ist mit 20mm leider zu groß für mein HXF17KLL. Würde sicher durchrutschen...

Aber das Helix ist eh noch unterwegts. Werde die Kammer nun erstmal mit Filtermatten bestücken. Will ja noch 2 Module bauen.

Habe aber schon ein Kunststoffgitter mit 12mm Maschenweite gefunden, muß jedoch noch gucken on das reicht.

Aber als erstes werde ich mich nun dem Siebfilter widmen. *g*

Gleicher Behälter plus VA Winkel und dem 200µm Sieb.
Anleitungen als Vorlage gibts ja zuhauf. *g*

Mal sehen ob das genauso gut geht, aber ich denk dochmal schon.

Also Morgen früh einkaufen und ab in die Werstatt! *g*


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,




> Habe aber schon ein Kunststoffgitter mit 12mm Maschenweite gefunden, muß jedoch noch gucken on das reicht.



Wie wär's wen du ansonsten einfach zwei Gitter leicht versetzt übereinander einbaust?? Du kannst die ja auch miteinander verschweißen 

Zwecks Siebfilter; Welche Pumpenleistung hast du denn???

Nur mal so am Rande, nicht das du den auch wie ich, zweimal bauen musst weil der Behälter und somit auch die Siebfläche am Ende zu klein ist.....


----------



## Mink (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Olaf!

Also habe mom 5000l/h, soll ja aber für den nächsten ausbau mit reichen.

Meine Überlegung war die eine baugleiche Kiste zu nehmen.
Siebfläche wäre dann 40cm breit und 50-55 cm lang.
Grob 45° geneigt mir einem leichten Bogen.

Der Einlauf wird rehuhugt über eine Wand auf das Sieb geleitet.
Am Ende des Siebs soll eine kleine "Schlammkammer" mit ablaufschieber.

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte...


PS: Das Sieb klemme ich in einen VA Rahmen, der links udnn rechts ne Kante hat.
Der Rahmen liegt auf "Kötzchen" auf und kann ohne Werkzeug rausgenommen werden.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,

also ich würde den Siebfilter so nie wieder bauen 

Schmutzablass und Auslauf sind bei mir jetzt unten 

Und das Siebgewebe würde ich auch nicht nochmal biegen 

Ich hab's jetzt so und bin damit sehr zufrieden

Aber das muß ja jeder selber wissen. Bei mir jedenfalls hat die Bogenvariante nicht gefunzt:evil  warum auch immer:__ nase


----------



## Annett (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Martin.

Wenn dann irgendwann mal alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft (so es das überhaupt gibt  ), könntest Du uns eine ungefähre Kosten- und Arbeitsaufwand-Kalkulation einstellen? 
Am Besten gleich noch mit Bezugsquellen?  

Falls das nicht zuviel Aufwand ist. 

Denke es würde vielen helfen, die der Meinung sind, Selbstbau würde sich (aus den verschiedensten Gründen) nicht lohnen.


----------



## Mink (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Olaf!

Dein Siebfilter sieht ja geauso aus wie ich das vor habe. *g*

Werde mal sehen mit den Schmutzabläufen...

Hatte eigendlich so gedacht das man den Siebfilter auch auf eine der anderen Kammern stellen kann...

Aber ich werde es berücksichtigen und meine Erfahrung schildern.

Mache mich nun zum Einkaufen auf.

@Annett: Klar bekommst du deine Aufstellung!

Momentan habe ich 32,52€ für das fertige Modul ausgegeben.

Mal sehen was mit dem Siebfilter ist. Da ist das VA Sieb mit 29€ sicher der gröste Posten. *g*


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hallo martin
sieht echt gut aus. 
ich kenne die boxen, sie dienen bei uns als transportboxen und sind eigentlich recht stabil. 
ich habe da aber so meine bedenken, wenn du sie mit wasser befüllst.
der stetige wasserdruck wird mit der zeit die boxenwände ausbeulen.
aber vielleicht hält es ja, kontrolliere halt öfters mal deine schweißnähte,
nicht daß sie durch die spannungen risse bokommen.
gruß
jürgen
ps:
die gitterauflage würde ich anders herum einbauen.


----------



## Mink (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Jürgen und Heike!

Ja das mit dem Ausbäulen weiß ich und ist eigendlich meine gröste Sorge.
Die Schweißnähte halten super und reißen nicht. Vorher reist die Wand. *g* 

Da der Filter gepumpt ist wollte ich ihn mit Styrodur isolieren und die Platten dann so zurecht schneiden, das sie in die Felde passen und alles mit Zinkband verspannen.
Da sollten sich dann eigendlich keine Bäulen mehr bilden, oder?

Und zur Not wird die Holzverkleidung halt etwas strammer gesetzt. *g*

Habe nun auch alles fürs SiFi eingekauft. Werde nun mal den Rahmen fürs VA Sieb löten gehen...


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hallo martin
nicht falsch verstehen: die box ist stabil und wird wahrscheinlich ewig halten.
ich machte mir sorgen wegen deinen schweißnähten an den rohren.
sie liegen etwa die hälfte in dem bereich wo sich die "beulen" bilden werden.
aber versuch macht klug. 
nimm lieber das zinkband nicht. 
wenn es ständig unter wasser ist wird es rosten.nimm irgendwas aus plastik.
wenn du mal zeit hast dann beschreibe mal wie du deine schweißnähte machst. würde mich mal interresieren.:beeten 
so,will dich aber jetzt nicht länger von deiner arbeit abhalten. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Mink (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Jürgen!

Ich glaube wir haben gerade beide vollkommen aneinander vorbei geredet.

Zunächstmal zu den Beulen...

Ich muß ja den Filter für den Winter Isolieren.
Das mache ich mit Styrodurplatten. Die sind stabiler und besser zu verarbeiten als Styropor. Die kommen aussenrum, passend in die Felder der Kiste. Und darum will ich ein Zinkband legen. Das ist ausserhalb des Wassers und hält die Kiste wie ein Gürtel zusammen.

Zum "schweißen" vom PP ist eigendlich nicht sooo viel zu erklären.

Ich habe mir dafür nen elektronisch regelbaren Heißluftfön gekauft. Geht aber auch ohne, man muß nur etwas besser aufpassen.

Und dann ist es eigendlich wie Dachrinnen löten.

Beide Teile vorsichtig, bis die glasig glänzend sind, erwärmen und den spalt mit Füllmittel auffüllen. Ich habe die Kanten noch alle mit nem Schraubendreher geglättet. Und immer schön mit dem Fön glänzend glasig halten, dann ist es nachher wie aus einem guss... *g*

Und zum Zinkband mal ein Bildchen...


----------



## Silverstorm (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*



			
				Mink schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habe mich auch schon nach nem Test in der Regentonne für ne Kleine Spingbrunnenpumpe zum Umwälten der Helix entschieden. läuft ja auch nicht immer.



Hallo Martin

Welche Springbrunnenpumpe verwendest da? Stellst die einfach in die Filterkammer? Mit Springbrunnenaufsatz, oder einfach mit offenen Ende?
Wie oft lässt die Pumpe laufen?

MfG Chris


----------



## Mink (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Chris!

Wie gesagt habe ich das bisher nur im Regenfass getestet.
Habe dafür unsere alte Fontänenpumpe mit 750l/h genommen.

Habe einfach die Pumpe ohne aufsatz etwas aus der mitte feraus auf den Fassbodengesetzt.
Sah eigendlich nicht schlecht aus. nicht sooo stark wir in dem YouTube Video aber schön gleichmäßig in bewedung.

Natürlich darf die Kammer nicht bis oben hin voll sein.


Nach einem ereignisreichen gestrigen Tag werde ich mich heute erst an das schweißen des Siebes geben, aber die Kiste ist für den Sifi ist fertig und sieht garnichtmal so schlecht aus.

Ich habe mal einen großteil der Beiträge zum Thema Sifi überflogen, in einen Topf und dann den Konsenz zusammengebaut. *g*

Also wieder auf ans Werk...


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hallo martin
jetzt hab ichs auch gerafft. 
super idee mit den styrodurplatten und den zinkbändern.
ich denke da wird es nun keinen beulen mehr geben. 

mach weiter so und vergesse nicht die bilder ein zustellen.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Silverstorm (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo

Welches Youtube-Video meinst?
Hast da zufällig einen link?

Wieviel Helix bewegst mit der 750er Pumpe? Hast da eine 200er Regentonne für den Versuch?

MfG Chris


----------



## Mink (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

@Jürgen: Morgen ist Der SiFi fertig.
Habe heute richtig mist gebaut. Hatte den VA Rahmen fertig zugeschnitten und fixiert und wollte den dann mit Elektrode Fachgerecht in VA Schweißen.  * Das wird immer gelöscht. Gemeint ist das Thermische verbinden von Werkstoffen   *

Tja Pustekuchen. Zu hoher Strom gewählt und Nu!?! Voll fürn Arsch!
Naja, egal. Zum Baumarkt und neu geholte. Morgen schweist Opa das ganz nach Kunstschlosser manier. *g*

Und dann kommen auch noch Bilder von allem was bisher geschah!

Am Ende gibts auch ne kleine PDF mit Material, Tips und Tricks.

@Chris: Der Versuch lief in nem 200l Fass.
Habe da keine HelX sondern die Schwimmbettkörper aus dem alten Filter drinne gewaschen. Sahen aber ganz ähnlich aus. Waren so ca.80-90l. Hat da wirklich gut geklappt.
Das Video ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs. Gucke mal und verlinke es dir gleich.

Also morgen gibts mehr, inkl. Bilder vom hoffendlich fertigen SiFi!
Vielleicht ist dann auch der ganze Rest an Material endlich da.


EDIT

Habs gefunden. War bei Myvideo...

Habs mal verlinkt. Ist ja hier ausem Forum von GERMAN-LOBO alias Bernhard.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2509833

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15179/?q=Hel-X

Sind noch ein paar ander nette Videos dabei.


----------



## Mink (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo ihr lieben!

Es ist vollbracht! Nach 2 min Schweißen vom Fachmann war der VA Rahmen für das Sieb auch fertig und ich kommte endlich weitermachen.

Also Rahmen mit VA-Sieb bespannt, Leisten angeschraubt und den Rahmen in die Kiste eingepasst. Sitzt nun wie angegossen!  

Dicht ist er auch, habe ich schon in der Werkstatt getestet nur da es momentan hier regnet will ich nicht raus... 

Betet für eine Regenpause, dann kommt der große Testlauf. :beeten 

Das erste Modul steht noch hinter der Werkstatt und wartet auf Filtermedium, das noch immer nicht da ist, aber es ist ja auch so noch viel zu tun.

Styrodurplatten besorgen, schneiden und dann alles mit Zinkband fixieren.

Aber hier Mal die Bilder vom SiFi bau...

*EDIT*
Und kaum denkt man drann, schon kommt ein Monsterpaket per DPD mit Zugschiebern und Grob, Mitel und Feiner Filterschaummatte. *g*


----------



## Silverstorm (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hast du da KG-Rohre genommen und diese eingeklebt?
Dann fürchte ich, dass die Freude nicht lange anhalten wird...
Oder sind die eingeschweißt?

Edith hat gerade gelesen, dass geschweißt wurde....


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hallo martin
hast du gut gemacht. 
aber das ist keine sifi was du da gebaut hast.  
es ist ein gelungener siebfilter.
gruß
jürgen

da habe ich noch schnell  einen gefunden https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/11371&d=1178042241


----------



## Mink (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Ehhhm, Joa...   

Naja SIebFIlter halt, ne!  

Bin mal gespannt ob das so Klappt oder ob ich den Übergang zwischen Vorlauf und Sieb noch was verlängern muß.

Trocken ist es zwar nun aber wird auch gleich dunken...


----------



## Mink (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo ihr lieben!!!
Da bin ich wieder und morgen soll endspurt sein!

Habe aber noch die ein oder andere Frage...

Habe ja für die erste Kammer Filtermatten bestellt.
Das ist aber sooo viel das es auch doppelt reichen würde.

Also, ist es sinnig die Kammer mit 2x grob, 2x mittel und 2x fein zu bestücken?

Und zweitens Punkt __ Hel-X...
Heute Morgen sind sie gekommen und sie sind doch kleiner als ich gedacht habe. 

Habe ja zwei Überläufe in die nächste Kammer, also wie Verhindere ich das das Hel-X mit wandert?

Wollte die Ausläufe innen mit einem U Verbinden und dann 10mm rein Löcherbohren. oder Vielleicht nur 2 Winkel drauf und PVC Luabschutzgitter drumm...!?!
 Hoffendlich findet sich eine schöne Lösung...

Und schonmal gaaaaaanz vielen Dank für EURE HILFE bei meinem Projekt!

Habe viele schöne Bilder gemacht und es gibt natürlich eine Ausfürliche Bauanleitung!


----------



## hergen (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin


Ich würde Endkappen auf die Ausläufe stecken .
Die Endkappen löcher bohren und fertig is so kann Dein __ Hel-x nicht auf wanderschaft gehen und sieht sauber aus


----------



## Olli.P (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hi Martin,


m.M.n. iss Löcher Bohren nich so dolle, da bleiben immer irgendwelche Grade wo sich dann Dreck dranhängt und irgendwann sind die Löcher zu.

Habe zwar kein Bild wie ich es im Filter gemacht habe, aber so ungefähr so wie in diesem Rohr eingeklebt hab ich das im Filter auch verwendet. Ist 'ne ganz normal Filtermedienauflage 

An deiner Stelle würde ich, wenn sich dein Material nicht mit PVC verträgt, dann lieber so ein Dachrinnen Gitter zuschneiden und einkleben/schweißen


----------



## hergen (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo Ich mal wieder


das kann man sehen wie ein Dachdecker 
Laubschutzgitter sind ziemlich rau ich finde da bleibt eher was hängen
da finde Ich das mit dem Endstücken besser brauch man nicht anschweissen ,kleben wo es auch noch mal kanten , ecken gibt 
Bei den Endstücken könnte man die Löcher so gross machen das genug durchfluss ist aber die __ hel-x nicht durchpassen und so schnell setzen sich die löcher wenn sie gross genug sind auch nicht dicht 
Mein alter Filter lief damit 2 jahre und nix ist passiert naja so viel dreck kamm da auch nicht an der gröbste dreck blieb im sifi  

mfg helge


----------



## Mink (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Guten Abend!!!

Hmmm, also einfach nur ein Gitter!?! Mal sehen ob ich was passendes finde.
Oder ich mache mir selbst eins...

Hatte da an diese Lösung hier gedacht.

Da wäre zumindest genug offene Fläche und nicht so ne hohe Stömungsgeschwindigkeit....

Also Quasi zwei Winkel, ein Querrohr mit 10er Löchern....


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

hallo
gute idee 
mach mal und vergiss die bilder nicht. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Mink (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Filterrohbau aus OSB mit PVC Folie, geht das?*

Hallo ihr Teich :crazy !

Der Endspurt ist da und die beiden letzten Module sind nun komplett geschnitten, eingepasst und müssen noch geschweist werden.  

Beim Test des ersten Moduls hat sich jedoch herausgestellt das die Naht zwischen den beiden Kisten nicht soo gut war wir erhofft. Muste 2 mal nachschweißen. Aber nun ist es dicht!

Wollte das Problem nun irgendwie umgehen...
Hatte überlegt die Stoßstellen, ist ja ein schöner Winkel, mit Acryl zu dichten und von innen zu schweißen. Hoffe so das Problem des nachschweißen zu umgehen.

Desweiteren habe ich eben den Siebfilter getestet. Der ist eigendlich gut so. Also dicht und Passt auch Wunderbar dahin, wo er hinn soll.

Mir sind nur 2 Dinge aufgefallen.

1. Der Übergang von Einlaufkammer zum Sieb ist zu kurz! Ein Teil des Wassers läuft die 2 cm das Sieb hoch und dann an der Wand der Kammer runter.
Werde also den Übergang verlängern und noch etwas näher an das Sieb führen, damit sich ein schöner "Wasserfall" auf das Sieb bildet.  

2. Ich glaube mein Gefälle des Siebes ist etwas hoch gewählt.
Das Wasser trifft auf das Sieb, "fließt" durch und läuft dann an der Unterseite bis in die Schmutzkammer. Daher wird die immer wieder durchgespült und der eigendliche sinn ist fürn Hintern. Wenn ich das Sieb anhebe bleibt die Schmutzkammer trocken.

Werde nun noch vor der Trennwand der Schmutzkammer aus feinem Schaumstoff einen "ableiter" installieren, der das Wasser welches an der Unterseite herläuft, auffängt. So sollte meine Schmutzkammer auch für den Schmutz und nicht für das "gesiebte" Wasser sein.  

Aber alles in allem wird es! Dauert zwar sicher noch bis Montag oder Dienstag bis alles so ist, das es instaliert werden kann aber habe ja noch Urlaub! *g*

In diesem Sinne ein wunderschönes WE euch allen!

PS: Habe als Sperre für das __ Hel-X  nun Laubschutzgitter mit 8mm Maschenweite aus glattem PP geholt!


----------

